# Willamette Trial



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Anyone have info on the Willamette trial? Any news would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.
Marie


----------



## wetdog (May 2, 2010)

I have the Qual results:
1st Teek Jim Gonia (17)
2nd Mako Jim Gonia (4)
3rd Abby Dave Zalunardo (26)
4th Faith Luann Pleasant (16)
RJ Deek Casey Adams (14)
Jams: 1, 12, 13, 18, 22, 25, 31


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

thanks so much for posting wetdog.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

The Am was a very tough first series.54 started, 20 back to the land blind.I left after they had run a few dogs on the blind.We'll do better next time.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting labsforme. That must have been a hum dinger of a first series.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

There is a certain marsh mop still playing. I won't mention any names  
I was gunning when he was running the marks.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Casey went out on the water blind. Ruth really tried and go 3/4ths of the blind but Casey ran around the water at the end and picked up the blind and of course wasn't allowed to get the mark. Several didn't remember the mark. That is all the info I have ,sorry.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Sorry Marie.If the rest of it was like the other series it is an accomplishment to get the water blind.Everything was tight,tight,tight.

Jeff


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Another WIN for Dlyon in the Derby!!! Congrats Chad Costa! 18 points and counting.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Any other Derby placements? How about Open & Am? Please and Thanks

Congrats Chad and Dylon!


----------



## Missy Bell (Dec 16, 2004)

Well I have heard it through the grapevine....Paul Foster has won another Am...making it his 6th this year. Rock on Paul! Kimber and GaZellner got 2nd and that is all I know there... Billy won the Open with Lily! So he is on his way home happy as a clam....Ran two trials and is taking home two Open Blues....Luann got a third in the derby. Someone....will have to fill in the gaps!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Missy thanks for posting what info you have.
Congratulations Paul on your 6th Am win this year and to Garyon the second. 
Congrat to Billy and Lilly on the Open win.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

For us flatlanders here in the Midwest, what is Paul's dogs name?


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Nike. AFC Rockcliffs Justdoit https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewDogHistory.aspx?mdi=157585


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Since no-one else has posted here are the rest of the results for the Willamette Am

3rd Ringo (o/h) Janet Eisen
4th Rex (o/h) Jack Vollstedt

Jams RJ Cappy Zellner, Beaver Carl Cook, Darla Mary Maxwell, Angel Vollstedt


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting the last of the results. Congrats to all.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations to Janet Eisen and Ringo for their 3rd in the Am. 
Helen


----------

